# 2014 AR Seat Tube Rub - Diagnosis needed



## bkw (Aug 17, 2014)

hey All, I had posted this in the Ask Felt thread, but not sure I'm getting the right visibility and need some advice from the experts around here. 

For the Tour of the Battenkill this past weekend, I used a 25mm Specialized all-Conditions Armadillo tire and didn't check the clearances before the start. The rear tire rubbed pretty badly, bad enough that on the dirt sections I had to walk it because the tiny rocks and gravel would get caught between the tire and seat tube and would stop the rear tire from spinning. 

After the race, I took the wheel off and did some inspecting. I've added two photos - one with flash, and one without. 

The part that concerns me is the photo with the flash, particularly the left side of the layup where you can see that I've rubbed into the carbon weave. 

*I'm really hoping that Felt used a few extra layers of fiber here because of it being a potential wear spot*, but would like an expert to chime in and reassure me.. Or tell me that it's junk and time for me to find a new frameset. 

Thanks!!


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Does not look to terrible w/o the flash and that carbon pattern may just be a cosmetic layer. I still would get it looked at. That picture with the flash is disturbing. I always check clearances and this is why.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

bkw said:


> hey All, I had posted this in the Ask Felt thread, but not sure I'm getting the right visibility and need some advice from the experts around here.
> 
> 
> *I'm really hoping that Felt used a few extra layers of fiber here because of it being a potential wear spot*, but would like an expert to chime in and reassure me.. Or tell me that it's junk and time for me to find a new frameset.
> ...


----------

